# Nitrate free Canadian Bacon



## slideman (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever made Canadian Bacon using just salt in order to make it nitrate free?  I have been making it using a 4lb loin and Tender Quick, which has turned out great.  However, the little redhead would like me to try and make it with just salt.  Has anyone ever tried doing this?   Thanks----slideman


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

Without the nitrite for cure it would only be salt pork.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 27, 2011)

Google Search is your friend-

http://tinyurl.com/4rfuoz6

Here is the whole search-

http://tinyurl.com/4p3q4yt

This is the Alton Brown version-

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/scrap-iron-chefs-bacon-recipe/index.html

Good Luck


----------



## ak1 (Mar 27, 2011)

No, it would not be salt pork. Salt pork is not smoked. Once you smoke a loin, it is Canadian Bacon, or as we call it in Canada; Back Bacon. Nitrite has nothing to do with it.
 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Without the nitrite for cure it would only be salt pork.


----------



## eman (Mar 27, 2011)

AK1 said:


> No, it would not be salt pork. Salt pork is not smoked. Once you smoke a loin, it is Canadian Bacon, or as we call it in Canada; Back Bacon. Nitrite has nothing to do with it.


Once you smoke a pork loin ,it's smoked pork loin If you cure it and smoke it its back bacon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

AK1 said:


> No, it would not be salt pork. Salt pork is not smoked. Once you smoke a loin, it is Canadian Bacon, or as we call it in Canada; Back Bacon. Nitrite has nothing to do with it.




If there is NO CURE, it is only pork, NOT BACON... Smoked or Not...


----------



## alblancher (Mar 27, 2011)

What is Cutie's (sorry, I like redheads) problem with cure?  If it is nitrosamines can you do your Canadian bacon with just Cure 1 and not use the Tenderquick?   I would think that would address her health concerns.  Remember that is how Food Safety recommends belly bacon be done


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2011)

You can cure your meat with just salt and low and slow smoke it (under 80°) for a long enough time and, from the interaction with the wood and meat it will form it's own nitrates to 'cure' it with.  But, it can be dangerous if not done correctly; that is why it is much safer to use a nitrite cure from the beginning in your brine.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure.  But I'm seeing a lot of products that I'd normally considered cured now claiming not to have nitrites in them.

http://www.hormel.com/products/refrigerated/HormelNaturalChoiceMeats.aspx

thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> You can cure your meat with just salt and low and slow smoke it (under 80°) for a long enough time and, from the interaction with the wood and meat it will form it's own nitrates to 'cure' it with.  But, it can be dangerous if not done correctly; that is why it is much safer to use a nitrite cure from the beginning in your brine.


I agree with Pops, but the salt & smoke method he mentions is above my pay grade.

Also the interaction with wood and meat that is supposed to form it's own nitrates to "cure" it with is probably not going to happen in "slideman's" (the guy who asked the question) MES 30.

Personally, If I'm going to make Canadian Bacon, I will use TQ, or I could use Cure # 1, but I would not even think about trying it with only salt. I would also not recommend curing anything without cure to anyone on this forum. Not saying people can't try it---just saying "I do not recommend it"

I look at it this way:

Smoking a loin creates "Smoked Pork"

Salting a loin creates "Salted Pork"

Salting & Smoking a loin creates "Smoked Salted Pork"

Curing & Smoking a loin creates "Canadian Bacon"

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Mar 28, 2011)

slideman said:


> Has anyone ever made Canadian Bacon using just salt in order to make it nitrate free?  I have been making it using a 4lb loin and Tender Quick, which has turned out great.  However, the little redhead would like me to try and make it with just salt.  Has anyone ever tried doing this?   Thanks----slideman


tell the little red head that some veggies have more nitrates than your canadian bacon...............

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing/nitrates


----------



## slideman (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys I really appreciate your input on this matter.  I have a 4 pounder almost ready to smoke, but I may give the salt cure a try in the near future.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 28, 2011)

slideman said:


> Hey guys I really appreciate your input on this matter.  I have a 4 pounder almost ready to smoke, but I may give the salt cure a try in the near future.


please do not use just salt until you fully understand the full process and all of the factors needed to a successful "salt only" cure.......like pops said it can be dangerous if not done correctly.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2011)

chefrob said:


> tell the little red head that some veggies have more nitrates than your canadian bacon...............
> 
> http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing/nitrates


What he said


----------



## slideman (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Pops, when you say it is dangersous, do you mean because it may not be able to be kept from spoiling?  If so, mabe I could slice it and keep it in the freezer until I needed a few slices.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 29, 2011)

We do not recommend cold smoking uncured bacon.  If you are going to get the meat up to temps according to the four hour rule no problem but if just salting and then cold smoking you should handle the product as a salted pork product and not as a cured green bacon.  We are concerned about the amount of time away from refrigeration in a low O2 environment.

Did you find out what her concerns where with Nitrates?   Nitrites are now recommended for bacon cures, they do not have the nitrosamine issues.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

alblancher said:


> We do not recommend cold smoking uncured bacon.  If you are going to get the meat up to temps according to the four hour rule no problem but if just salting and then cold smoking you should handle the product as a salted pork product and not as a cured green bacon.  We are concerned about the amount of time away from refrigeration in a low O2 environment.
> 
> Did you find out what her concerns where with Nitrates?   Nitrites are now recommended for bacon cures, they do not have the nitrosamine issues.


What Al said.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *The Dude Abides*
> 
> 
> Not sure.  But I'm seeing a lot of products that I'd normally considered cured now claiming not to have nitrites in them.
> ...


Dude, Morning. Interesting article. My thoughts. I have heard scientists have disrupted the DNA chain using pressure. I believe this is done on fish eggs. When pressure is applied the egg is no longer male or female and a triploid is born.

I am recalling from memory so lets not start any 62 year old brain malfunctions here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Back to Hormel. Is anyone familiar with this pressure process? Could the meat be "sterilized", so to speak, using this process? Are the "bugs" killed?

Very interesting subject.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 29, 2011)

I find it very scary that someone wanting to try a curing process that most highly experienced members here would not try... 

If your wife eats any bacon, cold cuts, ham, etc. from a grocery store she is consuming nitrites.

It is far safer for an inexperienced person to use tried ad true SAFE methods while they are learning.  I say this because if you were experienced enough to use the method Pops mentioned then you would not have had to ask if anyone had tried doing it. 

Please do the safe thing and stick to using either TQ or Cure #1 or Premade kits...


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2011)

nitrates just use them and have all the bacon for yourself


----------



## slideman (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay guys,  I'm staying with the Tender Quick.  I appreciate everyone's input.


----------

